

Ask HN: How did you get the first users for your smartphone app? - joushx

I recently released my first android app. However, there have been only three downloads. How did you get the first couple users of your app? Did you buy ads to promote? Or were those just random users who found your app in the store?<p>(FYI: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.johannes_mittendorfer.abfahrt)
======
needleme
Use your social network, write down a press release about your app and send it
to blogs interested in the subject. Don't send a bulk message! Be creative and
personal for each blog you contact.

That's my 2cent about this, it worked for a little experiment I made some
times ago

Best of luck!

------
sharemywin
search for train stuff on twitter.

